# 65mm vortex razor hd spotter



## cwaisath (May 29, 2018)

want to trade my 65mm spotter for a handgun, Preferably a large caliber wheelgun, but open to any offers. 

Perfect condition comes with covers and origional box. 

Text for pictures.

385 444 5276


----------

